# Sai my Extreme Giant (Chaco White Giant)



## karljr2k4 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey all I wanted to introduce you to Sai my Hatchling i got from Underground Reptiles. He hatched last tuesday!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 4, 2013)

he is eating like a champ! what else should i feed him besides crickets and meal-worms? some people told me scrambled eggs. i gave him grapes but all he seems to want in crickets and meal-worms.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 4, 2013)

Ground turk ey wit calcium

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 4, 2013)

should this be a everyday meal for him or just once in a while?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 4, 2013)

Aw, what a lil cutie! I didn't know underground was producing giants now. He looks very healthy! When my gu was that age she wouldn't touch ground meats. Baby Gus are very movement / prey driven!


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 4, 2013)

Always the need calcium until u can feed them whole prey

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Aw, what a lil cutie! I didn't know underground was producing giants now. He looks very healthy! When my gu was that age she wouldn't touch ground meats. Baby Gus are very movement / prey driven!


so i should try meat and if it does not work go back to crickets?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 4, 2013)

Nit for long though

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 5, 2013)

There are lots of bugs to try. Dubias and hornworms are great as well


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 5, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> There are lots of bugs to try. Dubias and hornworms are great as well


i guess i will have to go online for those huh!


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 5, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> i guess i will have to go online for those huh!


Yeah dubias are very good because they are easy to breed. I just got my starter kit in the mail from theroachguy.com today. Very easy to set up, and almost all the roaches were alive.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 10, 2013)

why did no one tell me these guys were excellent escape artist. my baby gu got out from a hole on top of his enclosure that i never imagine he could get too. safe too say he did not get far! for a baby Gu i need taming help. he is only getting older and i do not think he likes me much. what have ya'll done to tame a baby gu? and yes i have read the taming thread.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 10, 2013)

Uea they r escape artist amd fast, wit tam ing try the shirt trick, talk to him amd pet him always and always be ariund him as they get older they calm down also watch out for pubert and mood swings

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 10, 2013)

also i have found Sai does not like super worms. he will not even try them. is others like that?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 10, 2013)

Zilla won't either and I'm haopy because the worms r for his substrate

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 10, 2013)

None of my herps like super worms or mealies.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea they want real food lol jk

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 15, 2013)

Very cute. I got my yearling a little over a month ago. Didn't get to experience the whole baby stage. It is hard to believe how fast they grow.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 16, 2013)

well Sai is growing nice and fat! but i have started to feed him ground turkey with some d3 and he will not even touch it. all he want is crickets. what should i do? wait him out or give in and feed im crickets again?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 16, 2013)

Ezzy would not TOUCH ground meat for about 3 months of my having her as a hatching. I would take a little ball of ground turkey, shove a cricket half-way into it - but so its little legs were still kicking- and trick her into eating ground foods. At the hatchling stage they are very movement-based in their feeding response. If Sai only wants whole-prey right now, there's nothing wrong with feeding a whole-prey diet. Just keep offering different things and eventually she'll get a taste for ground turkey. At Sai's age, my gu's favorites were crickets, hornworms, quail eggs (still a fave), fuzzy mize, 1-day old button quail, and Smelt (little fish).


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 16, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> Ezzy would not TOUCH ground meat for about 3 months of my having her as a hatching. I would take a little ball of ground turkey, shove a cricket half-way into it - but so its little legs were still kicking- and trick her into eating ground foods. At the hatchling stage they are very movement-based in their feeding response. If Sai only wants whole-prey right now, there's nothing wrong with feeding a whole-prey diet. Just keep offering different things and eventually she'll get a taste for ground turkey. At Sai's age, my gu's favorites were crickets, hornworms, quail eggs (still a fave), fuzzy mize, 1-day old button quail, and Smelt (little fish).


ok so i will try the crickets method ! and where do you get that other stuff? online?


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 16, 2013)

hornworms and frozen feeders I got online.
The weird stuff like quail eggs, weird fish, and weird meats I get from a local asian food market!


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 17, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> ok so i will try the crickets method ! and where do you get that other stuff? online?


My hatchling wont eat ground turkey either, but I decided to try beef heart and beef liver which she really likes. Also is like $1-$2 per pound.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 17, 2013)

Mine is a garbage disposal. Lol. She turns away nothing. Lol


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> My hatchling wont eat ground turkey either, but I decided to try beef heart and beef liver which she really likes. Also is like $1-$2 per pound.


and do you just sprinkle some d3 on that as well?


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Midwestmonster said:


> Mine is a garbage disposal. Lol. She turns away nothing. Lol


i wish. Sai is such a picky eater


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 17, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> ok so i will try the crickets method ! and where do you get that other stuff? online?


do you cook the quail eggs? and how often do you give them the other stuff? also wat website do you use?


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jul 17, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> i wish. Sai is such a picky eater



My bearded dragon is very picky. She refuses to eat any veggies. I was due for an easy eater. Lol.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> do you cook the quail eggs? and how often do you give them the other stuff? also wat website do you use?


 

I actually just wash off the outside of the shell and feed them to her raw. If you look up my posts there a vid around her somewhere of her eating them and making a mess.


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 18, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> and do you just sprinkle some d3 on that as well?


Yes just don't use the calcium with d3 everyday, use it 2-3 times per week. You can use calcium without d3 or multivitamin on other days.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have trouble finding Calcium without D3 (I know NONE of my local places carry it) I got mine from Pangeareptile.com


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 18, 2013)

Logie_Bear said:


> If you have trouble finding Calcium without D3 (I know NONE of my local places carry it) I got mine from Pangeareptile.com


Yeah had to order mine online as well. Thanks for that site though, they have the heat tape pretty cheap and they set it up with the clips for free if you want them to. Will definitely be buying that for my dubia roaches.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> Yes just don't use the calcium with d3 everyday, use it 2-3 times per week. You can use calcium without d3 or multivitamin on other days.


wat i was told to use it everyday! i just mix the d3 calcium with the multivitamin throw some crickets in there and feed. is this wrong?


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 18, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> My hatchling wont eat ground turkey either, but I decided to try beef heart and beef liver which she really likes. Also is like $1-$2 per pound.


i have to try this liver!


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 19, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> wat i was told to use it everyday! i just mix the d3 calcium with the multivitamin throw some crickets in there and feed. is this wrong?


They can overdose on d3, they make their own d3 with UVB but you should still supplement in calcium with d3 every 4 days or so, unless they are getting natural sunlight.

http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/vitamin-d3.689/


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 19, 2013)

ok


Tyler137 said:


> They can overdose on d3, they make their own d3 with UVB but you should still supplement in calcium with d3 every 4 days or so, unless they are getting natural sunlight.
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/vitamin-d3.689/


good to know! so i guess i need calcium w/o d3! but they do need calcium everyday right?


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 19, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> ok
> 
> good to know! so i guess i need calcium w/o d3! but they do need calcium everyday right?


From what I have read yes, it is good to use calcium without d3 daily.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> From what I have read yes, it is good to use calcium without d3 daily.


ok well i just bought some calicum w/o D3 so o will start using that


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 20, 2013)

also i tried wax worms and he finally ate them! so i going to try the meal worms again


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 25, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Zilla won't either and I'm haopy because the worms r for his substrate
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


what do you mean the works are for his substrate?


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyler137 said:


> My hatchling wont eat ground turkey either, but I decided to try beef heart and beef liver which she really likes. Also is like $1-$2 per pound.


well i tried chicken live and he loves it! can i make this a everyday thing? or is the beef heart and liver better for him?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> what do you mean the works are for his substrate?



I am making a bio-active substrate

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with offering it daily, however, I would encourage you to continue offering a variety as well.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 27, 2013)

here is some pics of Sai taken today! after his soak i put him in his enclosure and if i try to touch him he asks like he does not know me! lol!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 27, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> I am making a bio-active substrate
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


i just read up on it! it sounds very interesting!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Jul 27, 2013)

jtrux said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with offering it daily, however, I would encourage you to continue offering a variety as well.


well now he eats liver, crickets, and sometimes wax worms! i gotta start doing fruits but he does not take to them just yet!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Aug 1, 2013)

so i have a problem. i have been doing this taming of sai and i thought it was going well.....today i came home from work and when sai saw me he ran into his hide (which he never does) so i thought that was strange. then after i went and get him out for his soak (because he was shedding he actually BIT me.(again which he has never done). he is now 1 month and 1 week. an i doing something wrong?


----------



## v.panoptes (Aug 1, 2013)

karljr2k4 said:


> so i have a problem. i have been doing this taming of sai and i thought it was going well.....today i came home from work and when sai saw me he ran into his hide (which he never does) so i thought that was strange. then after i went and get him out for his soak (because he was shedding he actually BIT me.(again which he has never done). he is now 1 month and 1 week. an i doing something wrong?


 well you made the mistake of retrieving it out of its hide. you shouldn't retrieve the animal out of its hide because, because their hide is supposed to be their place of safety


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

I would agree. Never pull them out of their hide. Ruins the trust.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Aug 1, 2013)

ok i understand what you are saying. but how am i suppose to tame him if i can not get to him? it seems counter productive.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 1, 2013)

Give him time stay by the enclosure keep your hamd in there give him a shirt the u wore for a fee days

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Midwestmonster (Aug 1, 2013)

This is why I like front opening cages instead of glass tanks. One thing that worked with my leopard gecko was just putting my hand in there everyday and moving around. I did that with Camilla in the beginning. (Still trying to get her used to me rubbing her head, lol) The animal honestly has to recognize you has safe, Come in slowly from the opposite end of the tank. Let them come to you and investigate, It is honestly just going to take time. Just be patient.

Front opening cages are really ideal. I noticed how quickly my bearded dragon came around after moving her from a 40 gallon tank to a 3ft enclosure.


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 4, 2013)

I like Underground...they do good videos. I feed Merle, ground turkey, salmon, tilapia, catfish, and rainbow trout. as well as the occasional F/T mouse. Merle loves him some salmon!!!


----------



## karljr2k4 (Aug 8, 2013)

Midwestmonster said:


> This is why I like front opening cages instead of glass tanks. One thing that worked with my leopard gecko was just putting my hand in there everyday and moving around. I did that with Camilla in the beginning. (Still trying to get her used to me rubbing her head, lol) The animal honestly has to recognize you has safe, Come in slowly from the opposite end of the tank. Let them come to you and investigate, It is honestly just going to take time. Just be patient.
> 
> Front opening cages are really ideal. I noticed how quickly my bearded dragon came around after moving her from a 40 gallon tank to a 3ft enclosure.


yea i think i will invest in that for my next enclosure! and i understand. i have been taking it slow. i have my shirt in there . he will let me touch his tail. so i guess i am making progress


----------



## karljr2k4 (Aug 8, 2013)

cashmoney24 said:


> I like Underground...they do good videos. I feed Merle, ground turkey, salmon, tilapia, catfish, and rainbow trout. as well as the occasional F/T mouse. Merle loves him some salmon!!!


thats alot of fish your feeding your tegu.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey all! i just wanted to give an update on Sai! he is growing so fast! hard to believe he is only 2 months! so he has calmed down alot! he no longer eats bugs. i tried his Fav (crickets) and he would not eat a single one. it was a happy day for me! now he eats scrambled eggs with fruits and veggies. ground turkey, and talapia. and once in a while i will give him some liver. here is a few pics of him.


----------



## Liz Herrera (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow!! he is huge for 2 months or at least compared to my chaco he just turned 2 months not that long ago.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 8, 2013)

I LOVE the little spots going down his sides. Looking great!


----------



## jtrux (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## 19cobra93 (Sep 17, 2013)

He looks great for 2 months. Keep it up.


----------



## karljr2k4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi All just wanted to give a update on Sai! He is now 5 months and getting big! i put the s3 for a size comparison. these pics are from last month. i would take newer ones but it seems like he has started his hibernation. he has gone down and has not came back up yet. i was told yearlings and older hibernate but i guess that is not the case! anyone else tegu has started their slumber?


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 24, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine has started disappearing a couple days at a time, eating less, but still likes to come out occasionally. I keep temps up to normal.


----------



## karljr2k4 (May 1, 2014)

Hey all i know its been a while since my last post but im back! so a little update i moved to Japan and if you are wondering "YES" i took Sai with me! not at 1st he spent 3 months at a reptile store in California who took extremely good care of him. after all the import/export permits for the USA and Japan was done i had him shipped over. and i received him last week Sunday.he is now 10 months old! 3 months is a long time but it seems like he remembers me. i took him out side to run around in the yard "which was a bad idea" because he got really wild so i had to catch me crocodile hunter style with a towel over his head so he would not bite me. i guess he still has not gotten use to me yet.


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi there, I wouldn't feed crickets. They are about as nutrious to them as fast food is to us. My guy likes a variety including Dubias, Supr Worms, tillipia, blue berries, rat pinkies, eggs, he likes his whole prey food the best


----------



## magnetx (Oct 30, 2014)

Totally agree with sashicrazy4tegus


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 4, 2014)

HAH ! My dude loves SUPER WORMS ! In fact I think he prefers that over anything else. He also eats Dubias, rat pups, fish, chicken, he loves whole prey. Not too big on the fruits but still trying with it. If it was between meal worms and supers, supers are better. Horn worms are great treats every now and then. It helps when you breed all the bugs for your guy, unlimited buffet ! lol


----------



## sage (Nov 4, 2014)

I have had good luck with my little one eating ground turkey squash and grapes mixed together...I can't get mine to eat any kinds of worms any suggestions?


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Sage, that is pretty cool, my guy is stubborn with any " meat ball " meals lol. I tried doing ground turkey with graps and squash exactly and no luck. I probably have a good 50 meat balls in my freezer lol. I am guessing from the sound of it you have tried several kinds of worms. Do you just place the worms in a dish and let him try at his leisure ? I started playing a little game with my guy with super worms. With all my reptiles super worms I feel are more beneficial then just meal worms. On top of that, they also should be moving ALOT ! That is why I think my guy likes them so much, he likes the hunt. I started off taking him out of his enclosure and just tossing one at a time as he scoops them up and gobbles them. Then I would throw another one further away so he had to run for it. Depending on the size of your tegu if you try and give them bigger sized worms then might not be appropriate they will lose interest as well. Maybe if he/ she is being picky wait a couple days before feeding and try to throw a couple supers one at a time on the floor and see if he takes.. I dust mine all in calcium each time as well.


----------



## sage (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the idea I'll give that a try this week !!


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## sr3052 (May 30, 2016)

karljr2k4 said:


> Hey all I wanted to introduce you to Sai my Hatchling i got from Underground Reptiles. He hatched last tuesday!


Your going to love him I purchased my chacoan from underground in August 2015 he was born in July the best lizard I ever owned.


----------

